# Poisioning of coyotes



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

:x My buddy buddy and i were out hunting coyotes yesterday and we were askin around for some permission and one of the land owners said that if you wanna hunt them you should do it quick because the state is going to be putting out cynoid ( i hope i spelled that right) tablets to poision the coyotes. i know coyotes can get to be a nuisance but us predator hunters in order to get a coyote need to contend with other predator hunters and i feel why should they poision them when it would be nice to have some preditaition around. If the population gets to big coyotes regulate that in the size of there litters of pups. I was just curios if i could get someones elses ideas and opinions,

thanks,
lyonch


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

get rid of them any way possible, there are way to many around here is my opinion


----------



## squalsqualbang (Feb 19, 2006)

Thats wrong!!!!!!!! Coyotes shouldnt be poisoned. They may be a nusience sometimes but they also help us out with a lot of things to. they clean up dead animals for instance. And like you said they manage their packs according to number. If they do start poisoning yotes find someland dont let them and hold on to it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:evil

P.S. what state are you in?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Northern ND, yep they manage to get so many they die from mange around here. Still seeing an occasionally mangy one, a couple years ago it was bad. Ever seen them die from mange? Not pretty.


----------



## lmcnally12 (Feb 13, 2006)

that is Ridiculous. They are going to pay a state trapper to poison coyotes. I am a very active coyote hunter and I travel all over the state. In my opinon I have payed my dues to the state through licsense, gas, equipment ect.. hunting coyotes. In my opinion we are in the toughest part of the year hunting coyotes, now we gotta compete We poison. I believe the state should let the hunters do their jobs. Instead of paying a trapper, why don't they pay the hunter with a bounty on them. I agree coyotes are a nousines, but is it really the right thing to do. Once we kill off all the coyotes, I can just see it now, the main topic on this forum will be "where are the Coyotes." I just wanted to throw my two cents in! Good luck hunting everyone!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

They just got a wolf here too with poison.


----------



## squalsqualbang (Feb 19, 2006)

Amen to you Imcnally12!!!!!!!!!!!!! Heck we should get paid to hunt them that makes much more sense then poisoning them. Thats like saying well theres getting to be to many people so were gonna poison em to!! I agree let the hunters do it. Give us more land to do it or something else. But poisoning em is bull

:evil: :******:

If i can just get off this L.A. freeway without getting killed or caught down that road in a cloud of smoke to some land i aint bought.
- guy clark


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

poison is very bad idea once coyete get and other animals are getting... it is not a good idea... if they have a plm and ask for help to get them down by hunters and trappers which is not a problem.. it is very sad to hear this


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Cheer up guys. Poison is actually good for the coyote populations. They can't kill enough of them to hurt the population and by thinning them down a bit, they make more room for larger pup litters and healthier adults. (if they get too concentrated they get mange bad and up to 70% of the population in a given area can die.) It's unlikely that the poison will kill more than 30% of them and those remaining will be healthier and have bigger litters. It's all good! :lol:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

You guys need to do a little more research before you jump all over the state for what their doing. A Goverment man is tring to kill one coyote a lot of the time or a specific pair of coyotes. They don't get to just go willy nilly running around shooting coyotes wherever they want. The Cyanide guns are a good source of predator control and very species specific. It needs to be done and don't believe that a bounty is a good alternitive a bounty is NOT A GOOD IDEA


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

Bounties on animals are why the wolves and big cats are gone from some parts of the country. That's why there are coyotes everywhere now. Bounties are a bad idea. I'd like the money, but you'd have 10 times as many people hunting them. This would lead to people getting shot or coyotes getting a REALLY good education on why they shouldn't go check out the dying rabbit on the other side of the hill. People have been using cyanide guns in the west for a long time and they aren't hurting the population out there. They have more coyotes than they have trees!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm not familiar with a cyanide gun. Could you guys explain what they are, how they work?


----------



## lmcnally12 (Feb 13, 2006)

Brad T. If they are trying to get on coyote or a pair like you say why is the trapper covering the whole county that I hunt in? Every Farmer we asked permission for, said that We need to hunt them while we can because they will be getting poisoned. I believe they are after more than one coyote or pair. My opinion on a bounty, we already pay our dues on licsenses so why should our tax money go to a state trapper doing what us hunters strive to do. My opinion why not reimburse us back, If they coyotes are so thick not why do it for one year. Just my two cents!

:beer:


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

I thought they outlawed cyanide poppers. Am I wrong?


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Poisoning is wrong and should not be permitted. I think that the land owners should advertise predator hunting and get rid of them that way. :x


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

it is not hard to post up anywhere to ask hunters and trappers to help farmers out to shoot or trapped them instead putting in piosons . It will spread to other animals and people pioson.. think about it


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

You guys think you can control the predator population by yourselves? I think you guys are a little greedy, when a farmer is losing 25 sheep and you go out to get chased by cows and get bullied by a chicken(different post). I dont think you solved anyones problems. My uncle had a "professional"come in and he actually found the den and smoked them all to death. My uncle hasnt complained since. These professionals can go out and track the source of the problem. I dont think we know how many predators are out there until you hear of someone illegally pushing them around.

Im only for the idea because I think the fox deserves a chance in nodak again.

Sorry Nutz for bringing up that post, I just thought it was funny! :beer:


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Goodness, what a post! Totally uncalled for.

Anyway, those who don't want the gov't guys coming in are not being very realistic. Recreational predator callers will NEVER be able to control populations. What you are basically saying is that you want all the coyotes to yourselves and you'll be greedy enough to say the rancher should tolerate his lost livestock because you want one more target.

Like I said before, those gov't boys are good for us. They go in and take out a certain percentage of the coyotes (hopefully the trouble makers) and the rest breed like rabbits giving us more and healthier critters.

I've come in areas behind where gov't trappers have used poison and airplanes and still had great hunts. That goes to show you that they can't get them all. Neither can you.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree with R Buker

You better watch it there Short Fuse, A.K.A. lmcnally12, or you won't get anybody to answer your questions. If a rancher is having predator problems there has to be measures taken. If that means government trappers or poisons that is how it has to be. It's not like they are going to poison every coyote in the whole state, or whole county for that matter. If your so NOT fat and NOT lazy you should be able to get out and find some more areas to hunt, right? Right? :eyeroll:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Haha yea im a huge fat guy who sits on my couch and eats dorito's. Once in a while I venture into hunting forums, because thats the closest thing to the outdoors I can get. Errrk stop, Im only kidding. Im 6' 160 lbs, and cant stand to be indoors. But yea I kind of have to because im stuck in fargo going to school. Thats over 200 miles to my hunting spot. But is all I was saying is there are so many coyotes out there and its like a rat problem in NY. And my remark about you coming out of the closet, I was only kidding. I will go back and erase it since you are a little stiff over there. Ok take it easy im leaving, bye.


----------



## lmcnally12 (Feb 13, 2006)

First I want to apologize! I was just sticking for myself. Second of All this is starting to become a pointless converstation we are obvisiously going to have two sides, and Nobody is going give into the other side. Third I want to reply to fact that we are called greedy for wanting to hunt coyotes. I am all for predator hunters, not just myself hunting them. If you would of read my previous post you would of understood that. I am an active coyote hunter I have traveled all over the state every weekend hunting coyotes for farmers and Ranchers, So I do get out. Just for the record I also go to school in Fargo and I find time to find land and coyotes. Do what you gotta do!

:beer:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

First, government officials who are allegedly poisoning coyotes are most likely federal employees, not state. I would venture a guess that they are USDA-Wildlife Services personnel.

Second, I am not aware of any cyanide "gun". There are, however, M-44 cyanide baits used by USDA-Widlife Services for culling coyote populations.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/lpa/pubs/fshe ... wsm44.html

Here's some stuff on the cyanide ejector


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

understandable lmncally, I too enjoy hunting coyotes. I like it more than any other hunting. I have gotten out about 4 times since december(thats when I started). But you know I have been having a tough time with money here so I am busy on most weekends. I wish I had the support to go out every weekend. I am on both sides here kind of- first off I respect that a professional can go out and kill the trouble maker, but when a bunch of out-of state boys come in and kill 40 yotes in the area I hunt in, I may get angry. So if in your area they want to kill off all the yotes they can find, maybe I would be concerned.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

There is no need to poison then I will gladly shoot them from a plane if the gov says it is ok. I will provide my own gun, ammo and pay up to 25% of fuel costs for my flights.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

it sounds like everybody has concerns over this topic. Some seem to have the killem all it don't matter form or way possible. While the others have the true sportsman approach. I'm sure it does help keep the nuiscance critters from causing more problems but if you ask any predator hunter to help you with this problem they will be there asap. It's just in there blood to help and do it. Even though the coyote is a predatoe animal i feel we need to respect it. For in my opinion is the hardest and smartest animal to hunt in north america. so if the deer,elk, waterfowl population was too high or being a nuiscance should we poision them too. the problem we have is that society doesn't put the coyote at the same level as any other animal. we look down on them as a problem and thats it. where as if you hunt them equally as a deer, elk, or some other animal that people bielieve are magnificent creatures, you wouldbe outsmarted by the majority of the coyote population. A coyote hunter in my mind is the top of the hunting chain of animals. We are a different breed as we attempt to harvest the most elusive animal in north america. the whitetail cannot even compare to the wits and knowledge that a coyote will gain over a hunting season.


----------



## hunterX (Dec 21, 2005)

Its alot cheaper to just posin them than to have people in helicopters trying to find and shoot them or give hunters rewards for dead cyots. And its not like they are going to wipe out the whole population out.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

dont go on with that bullcrap about true hunters, give me a break. they dont need to poison deer because deer are so easy to hunt and there are alot of hunters who would like to hunt deer. Not as many coyote hunters, infact there is pretty little. Obviously there is a problem with farmers and coyotes, and obviously your super hunting skills isnt quite cutting it. You probably shoot enough coyotes in one year to take care of an area of coyotes. Well there is a whole state of coyotes, and they are totally taking over the state, and wiping out the foxes. Ask any farmer/rancher in nodak, they will say get out there and kill every one of them. But if they are so concerned I think they are going to bring in one professional instead of 50 average joe hunters like you. And if you are more advanced then maybe you need to go and work for the state. Just my thoughts...go on and bash away.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

One more thing...lmcnally12 and lyonch...what do you do for a living?

The farming and retail businesses are alike in the means of losses. People stealing from a retail store really cuts profits, therefore prices go up. Now visit the link buckseye provided. Now I have worked on a farm and I have alot of family that owns farms and cattle. And I think they will say some predator hunters are greedy in a way. Why? Because a predator hunter likes the idea of alot of coyotes, you know to make the hunt easier.


----------



## lmcnally12 (Feb 13, 2006)

We both work construction does it really matter. Hey wigglesworth I believe when lyonch posted this it he wanted other peoples opinions. Eveytime we give an opinion you shoot off you mouth with bull****. Your come back for every response has been "you think your such a great hunter" Or "you think you have such superiour skill" We are not apply that at all. Remember when I said there are 2 sides, ya we are on one side and you are on the other, accept it. I am happy for you and farm family, congradulations, Go ahead and poision the coyotes if that make you happy. Nobody is going to stop you. Now let people give their opinion!


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Man really I dont care if you voice your opinion. Im not mad about your opinion, nor am I trying to change your mind. This is going both ways my friend. The only time I got offended and ran my "bull****" is because you are pretty much saying im not a true sportsman. Thats crap man. I love hunting coyotes too. But I also know there are too many coyotes, and people dont hunt them like they do deer. Thats all im saying!!!! If they were setting out to poison all the coyotes and take out a mass quantity, I WOULD BE FURIOUS! Because as a sportman I know there are two sides-population management, and the hunt for the sport of it. I shoot my pheasant I eat them, I shoot my coyotes and I display them. Thats sportsman like. Sure poisoning them is not very sportmanlike, but it is effective to having a healthier heard. Is it so bad that I think this way? You are the only one here getting angry. Never was I getting angry at your posts. NEVER! I took it with a grain of salt and I gave you my opinion. I maybe started it with some blunt humor, but I thought you guys would accept that.

Another thing you said when he posted this he was looking for everyones opinion? What, everyones but mine? What the **** is up with that? next time you want everyones opinion EXCEPT for mine...post it specifically!!

Never had I given the impression that I think you are "such a great hunter". Maybe you took it as me being sarcastic. I was simply stating that you dont have the ability to help the population ALONE. But you do help to an extent im sure.

Another thing..I stated that I have family that farms so you know I have a background in that area. Or you would have turned around and said"how do you know" or "you think you know everything". Well yea I dont know everything, i can live with that.

Another thing...I never tried to STOP ANYONE FROM GIVING THEIR OPINION!!! And did you read my other posts? I firmly stated that I am on both sides in a way.


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

There's to many people too. Maybe we should start poisoning them !! :evil:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

workin on it


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

We lost track of the actual conversation here boys clean it up or i'm going to have to shut the post down :eyeroll:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Seriously now why when i post my opinion it is either not an opinion, or it is off track? Seriously WTF!


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

i just wanted opinions not a heated argument and i thought that if the poll would weigh to one side heavier than the other i was gooing to mention something to that state how we as coyote hunters feel about them doing that. I'm not a proffesional by all means but i do put in my saturday and sunday every weekend from sunrise to sunset to hunt them during the fall and winter months with lmcnally12. I just personally feel that if poisioning was neeeded in the area that we hunt i was say go for it but when i asked the farmers about them killing their live stock they all said that they have never had a problem but this is where the dens are and this is where i see them is waht they all tell us. Predator hunting is growing extremely quick. now you see most tournaments limiting the number of teams that join. Over all i just hope that there will always be at least one there to hunt and the area we hunt in the fox population according to the last tournament we joined for the area is booming. Its great to hear but i have taken sought after so many fox that it is nice to go for a little bigger challenge and something in my mind is harder to hunt.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Coyote 25 years ago to my knowledge were hard to find when you would look for them across the entire state. Now, basically state wide they are much easier to find than then, much more easy. Predator hunters including myself are coming out and having a more interest. It is a growing sport in our state.

I believe without having "professionals" come in to bring the numbers down, with time and the growing of the sport, predator hunters will keep the number of coyotes at a workable balance.

I do understand the rancher's point of view also, until they are all gone, every calf lost is substantial overhead with nothing but a loss of profit.


----------



## lmcnally12 (Feb 13, 2006)

Mossy Mo, Thats exactly how I feel, I am glad you also feel that way. I have hunted fox for many years and I finally go to some areas with coyotes, and Its a total blast, I love it!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Predator hunting is growing extremely quick.


Hi lyonch, it might be new and growing fast to you, but to many of us older guys not much is different just a new bunch of kids trying to outdo each other. Go get'em!! 

I honestly think these sports grow in the city cause not much changes in the country.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow, this is obviously a hot subject with a wide variety of opinions so I figure I will give mine. I grew up hunting coyotes I worked as an assistant to the Government trapper and did a lot of control work. Boys we use everything including traps, M44's (cyanide poppers), snares, calling, shooting from the plane, denning pups, you name it, and there are still plenty of coyotes out there. We killed as many as 20 per day and during the denning season an msny as 35. And yes the M44 is often used to target certain coyotes. I am also a coyote trapper and hunter in my personal time and still manage to put up between 50 and 75 yotes a year so there are plenty around.


----------



## beanhillbuckhunter (Mar 1, 2006)

they ruin deer and rabbit hunting.. you would not believe how many they bring back to the den.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

great video beanhill way to go \ :sniper:

:beer:


----------

